
Bob Dylan's 17-minute song on the JFK assassination is a work of epic genius - AndrewBissell
https://forward.com/culture/music/443087/no-youre-wrong-bob-dylans-17-minute-song-is-a-work-of-epic-genius/
======
masonic
For more succinct genius, check out "Eleven Miles an Hour (the Abe Zapp Ruder
Version)" by Was (not Was).

[https://youtu.be/CIWg95lnccc](https://youtu.be/CIWg95lnccc)

This was the American release; the UK version differs.

------
Normille
Before I listened to any song 17 minutes long, I'd need to be assured that at
least ten of those minutes were the guitar solo.

